# Peavey 5150 or EVH 5150 III



## Grank (Feb 6, 2011)

Let me first start off that I am sick of NOT playing through a real amp as I have been amp-less for years, using a Amplitube soft amps for recording and messing around. Having said that...

I'm looking at purchasing either a used Peavey 5150 or an EVH 5150 III. The reason I need help with this choice I have recently heard an EVH 5150 III at a local shop which I am in love with. But I have not heard a first generation Peavey 5150 in ages. So my question is not "should I save up for a EVH 5150 III?" but rather the comparison between the Peavey 5150 and the EVH 5150 III.

If either of the two are fairly close then I would not mind saving some money on the Peavey (money is good to hold on to). There is one thing I would like to throw in the mix of this topic: Peavey 5150 2x 12" combo or use a head/cab? I do not play out, this would be for my home/studio. The head/cab combo on the 5150 III sounds amazing, even at lower volumes but that's with carpet, open space at a music shop. My studio is carpet-less having hardwood flooring (synthetic) with the dimensions of 11' by 12'.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 6, 2011)

im not a huge 5150 fan but i found that the III was my fave. I found it the most usable (personally) and it has a pretty nice clean channel


----------



## Grank (Feb 6, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> im not a huge 5150 fan but i found that the III was my fave. I found it the most usable (personally) and it has a pretty nice clean channel



Well if you can answer this question what about room playing/listening? do you think a 4x12 is overkill or would a combo suffice?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 6, 2011)

I liked the 6505+ better than either. Remember you can always pull two power tubes and run it at half power.


----------



## victim5150 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a blockletter 5150 halfstack I bought back in 93', a 5150 combo from 98' and 2 5150 III's Halfstacks; a black and ivory one. Hands down the 5150 III is my amp of choice. I used the 5150 halfstack as my main gigging and recording amp from 93' to 09'. Killer amp but the 5150 III has so much more versatility. I use a 5150 III halfstack and the 5150 halfstack and run them in stereo for my main rig. But I also use the 5150 III and a Mesa 2x12 along with the 5150 combo for a smaller stereo rig. If your going for just strictly metal go with a 5150 but if want a great clean, a nice Marshall crunch and a high gain channel save up for the 5150 III.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 6, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I liked the 6505+ better than either. Remember you can always pull two power tubes and run it at half power.



This, though I prefer the III over the original. The original still sounds great though.


----------



## groph (Feb 6, 2011)

Grank said:


> Let me first start off that I am sick of NOT playing through a real amp as I have been amp-less for years, using a Amplitube soft amps for recording and messing around. Having said that...
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing either a used Peavey 5150 or an EVH 5150 III. The reason I need help with this choice I have recently heard an EVH 5150 III at a local shop which I am in love with. But I have not heard a first generation Peavey 5150 in ages. So my question is not "should I save up for a EVH 5150 III?" but rather the comparison between the Peavey 5150 and the EVH 5150 III.
> 
> If either of the two are fairly close then I would not mind saving some money on the Peavey (money is good to hold on to). There is one thing I would like to throw in the mix of this topic: Peavey 5150 2x 12" combo or use a head/cab? I do not play out, this would be for my home/studio. The head/cab combo on the 5150 III sounds amazing, even at lower volumes but that's with carpet, open space at a music shop. My studio is carpet-less having hardwood flooring (synthetic) with the dimensions of 11' by 12'.



I'd go with a head+cab. The speakers that come stock in a 5150 combo apparently aren't that great. You can of course swap them out for something else but the combo still weighs a ton and it's almost the size of a 4x12 cab on it's own. I'd probably go for a 2x12 cab with Vintage 30s or G12T-75's. Both speakers seem to mix well with a 5150. You'll get a more aggressive snarl with V30's and a generally smoother, warmer tone with T-75's, at least in theory.

Personally I prefer the 5150/6505 over the 5150III because the 5150 sounds rougher and meaner than the 5150III, which is smoother and more "refined" sounding. You can definitely still get awesome modern metal tones from a III, as well as an apparently great clean channel, which is something the 5150 lacks. The 5150III struck me as very balanced and even sounding. The III would definitely be the more versatile of the two amps so take that into account. However, the price difference between the two may even be enough so that with the money you'd save getting a Peavey 5150 you could get a dedicated clean amp down the road if you need. If you're just doing metal and not much else, I'd just stick with the Peavey.


----------



## Shadowspecced (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the 5150 III much more, they're different animals though. Try them both if you can ever get the chance. The original will be ridiculously cheaper on the used market at least.


----------



## themike (Feb 6, 2011)

I vote III - sounded better and seems more versatile to me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 6, 2011)

You do get the benefit of the Fender cleans with the III, though the lead tone isn't as good IMO.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 6, 2011)

Grank said:


> Well if you can answer this question what about room playing/listening? do you think a 4x12 is overkill or would a combo suffice?


people have said you can pull two tubes and run it at 50watts. That only drops the volume about 3db. Its still gonna be plenty load. I woulld get a 2x12 cab instead of the combo. You could always get an attenuator so you can get that sweet spot at bedroom levels.


----------



## Grank (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, all of you, for your input!


----------



## Sacha (Feb 7, 2011)

Both great, same family but different flavors. The original has that chainsaw midrange that no other amp can really do. The 5150III is a bit tighter / cleaner, more balanced frequency wise but still aggressive as hell and cuts like a beast. Obviously more versatile too.


----------



## Sepultorture (Feb 7, 2011)

Sacha said:


> Both great, same family but different flavors. The original has that chainsaw midrange that no other amp can really do. The 5150III is a bit tighter / cleaner, more balanced frequency wise but still aggressive as hell and cuts like a beast. Obviously more versatile too.



they sound great paired together too


----------



## Dead Undead (Feb 7, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> people have said you can pull two tubes and run it at 50watts. That only drops the volume about 3db. Its still gonna be plenty load. I woulld get a 2x12 cab instead of the combo. You could always get an attenuator so you can get that sweet spot at bedroom levels.



THD Hot Plate.

and any 5150 you get is gonna be awesome, but the III is probably the way to go. The original has some crazy mids though...


----------

